# 1988 Cannondale Restoration



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Greetings from Tokyo Japan  

When I lived in Vancouver in October of 1988 I bought a Cannondale frame with a bunch of really crappy parts slapped on it. At the time is was cheaper to buy the rolling bike than just the frame. A larger chain bike store named "Caps" were selling these thing cheap, and I have a really crappy Canadian tire MTB that I needed get away from (can we say boat anchor). I bought the bike knowing that I'd have to replace parts as the broke or wore out, and in the first week the POS fork broke on me, and I was NOT jumping the bike, off-road, yes, but NOT jumping it. I replaced it with the stock Cannondale fork, the Lange Chrome Moly fork. Everything else eventually got upgraded, mostly to Shimano Deore XT. I think the only original parts still on the bike besides the frame are the cranks (not the chain wheels) and the front derailleur. I'm on my second set of hubs and third set of rims.

When I moved to Japan, the only real material possession I kept was the bike, I had sold my other bikes, and just about everything else I owned. I rode the bike for years here in Japan, but it got put away in about 2002 and I'd not ridden it since.

Well, not it is 2010, and I'm getting too fat, so it is time to get back in shape. I used to LOVE riding my Cannondale, and I want to get back to it, but it is in need of a total overhaul. I know that I could buy a new bike for less than this is going to cost me, but this bike has been with me so very long, I can't stand the thought of letting it go to the dump.

I hope this counts as a VRC.

I'll get some pics up soon, but I have to run, the bike shop just called and some parts are in  

Cheers!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

False alarm on the parts, they just wanted to check some sizes etc, oh well, I'm not ready for parts anyways.








Here is my starting point, well I took the major components apart, I have my work cut out for me, but I'll get it done!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Once I got the main components apart, I wanted to get cleaning things and deciding what I would need to replace.








I do not own a maintenance stand, so I built one 

Nothing too complex, but it works!

I then set down to cleaning off the frame........








....I used a heat gun, and a razor blade for about 80%, then a powered wire wheel, and finally just elbow grease and sandpaper.......

But I did get it cleaned up!









Still have some minor sanding to do, but it is clean now!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

My wheels were really grungy, I cleaned them up and mounted new bras, tubes and tires, here is a pic of the old and new.............









I have to replace a bunch of stuff, the bike has sat for 7 or 8 years, under partial cover, but Tokyo is rather a humid place, so I have some components that are in bad condition :madman:

I spent a LOT of time on this bike, it was my daily commute bike to the university, 16km each way, every day, as well as a LOT of off road riding on the University Endowment Lands, which is now a park that surrounds the university. I'm on my third set of rims, second set of hubs, the only part on the bike that is still in use from when I bought it are the cranks.

So far, I've bought;

Pedals
Chain
Handlebar
Grips
Tires
Tubes
Bras
Seat Post QR Clamp
Front & Rear QR Skewers

I've ordered;
Bottom Bracket
Fork
Head Bearings & Races
Front Axle, Cups and Bearings

After that I'll have to see about the brakes.

The brakes do need replacing, I took them apart, and they are fairly bad, so I'll get some new cantilever brakes up front, but the rear brakes are of the older "U" type, which I might have to hunt for, maybe some BMX brakes will fit? 

Like I said, the fork was an upgrade unit, the bike came with a really cheap fork, I broke it the first week I had the bike and replaced it with a stock Cannondale fork, which at the time was a Tange 8L, good Chromoly fork. This fork is now badly rusted just above the bottom race on the stem, and the pits in the steel are deep, so I'll not risk it, a new chromed fork is about $45

I took the cassette apart and cleaned it really well, it is just fine.

I still need to buy the cables and some cable stays, that I think I can still get from Cannondale, and I got a new set of stickers coming for the bike too, exact copies of what was on it, COOL!

I'm fairly sure I'm going to paint it red again, I need to find the special aluminum primer, I hope that is not too hard.

I'll put a few coats of red on it, then let it cure, place the stickers on, and then do several coats of clear to protect everything.








One thing that I noticed is that my rear wheel needs to be redone, the dish on it is way off I think, I can't move the spacers around, so I think I'll have to adjust the offset via the dish on the wheel....... wish me luck!


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

That wheel is out because of the spacers not the dish, there's no way you can dish 2 cm. The first cog on the cassette should nearly be touching the frame..

When you say you can't move the spacers, what do you mean?


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

pete_mcc said:


> That wheel is out because of the spacers not the dish, there's no way you can dish 2 cm. The first cog on the cassette should nearly be touching the frame..
> 
> When you say you can't move the spacers, what do you mean?


Thanks for the reply Pete.

That is what I thought too.















Here is the rear axle, the left side is the cassette side (with a close up)

On the right side, I think you can see that for some reason the threads only go so far, this limits the number of spacers I can put on the non-cassette side of the axle.








and this is the left side, with a ton of spacers.








I'd like to move one spacer to the right side, but if I do that.....








this is the result, I don't have enough axle hanging out of the spacers to register on the frame......

Does that make sense?

The guy at the bike shop told me that the Shimano axles are limited like that, and I'd have to center the tire by changing the "Dish"

I'm at the "Dunno" point right now 

Are all the Shimano axles like this?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> My wheels were really grungy, I cleaned them up and mounted new bras, tubes and tires, here is a pic of the old and new.............
> 
> View attachment 527020
> 
> One thing that I noticed is that my rear wheel needs to be redone, the dish on it is way off I think, I can't move the spacers around, so I think I'll have to adjust the offset via the dish on the wheel....... wish me luck!


Axle in backwards?


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

I would have said that too!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mainlyfats said:


> Axle in backwards?


D'OH!
:lol:


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I'm an idiot 

Yep, the axle was backwards :madman: What I could not get my head around was that the only way to tighten or loosen the cups is to remove the cassette, that just seemed odd to me.















It is now lined up really well.

Next up is the rear brake, it is the original Dia-Comp AD-990, and it needs some serious attention, or replacement, I'm not sure which.... 















Some parts I can get anywhere, but some might be a bit hard to get.

I wonder what other brake I could use to replace this?

Anyone have any info?

Cheers!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> Well, I'm an idiot
> 
> Yep, the axle was backwards :madman: What I could not get my head around was that the only way to tighten or loosen the cups is to remove the cassette, that just seemed odd to me.
> 
> ...


Glad it was that simple.

I've never met a U-Brake that didn't respond well to a fine rat-tail file to the hole section and a bit of fine grit sanding strip to the brake posts. Clean it all up, put some grease on the posts and you should be good to go.

Failing that, BMX shops carry all kinds of new ones (Revenge aren't bad) and old Shimano and Campagnolo ones come up (NOS sometimes) on eBay all the time.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You in Tokyo? U-brakes are plentiful! Even places like Y's should have a bunch.

http://ysroad-shinjyuku.com/


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Rollercams would be awesome on there, but that U-brake looks like it'll clean up fine. At least it doesn't have chain suck damage like the ones mounted on seat stays often do...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

cegrover said:


> ... At least it doesn't have chain suck damage like the ones mounted on seat stays often do...


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys!



yo-Nate-y said:


> You in Tokyo? U-brakes are plentiful! Even places like Y's should have a bunch.
> 
> http://ysroad-shinjyuku.com/


Yep, I'm in Tokyo, in Shinjuku in fact and the "Bike Shop" I was talking about is "Y's Road" not a bad shop at all.

I'll be trying to clean up the brake I have, it should clean up OK, it just looked worse when I first had a look.

I've got decent brake levers, but my thumb shifters are shot, one is full of rust :madman: They were/are the old Shimano Deore SIS Light action, I really like them, I really DO NOT like the grip shift things or the under bar thumb shifters. For me the old school top bar thumb shifters is all I need, but they are pricey used in decent shape... 

E-bay and Yahoo auctions are going to be my friends 

Cheers!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

I cleaned up the "U-brake" today, or started to........








Here is the brake all in pieces, some of the parts are rather furry 




















Here are some of the parts in "Before and After" mode 








All cleaned up.








I know I'll have to paint several of these parts, the cleaned steel will rust quickly here in Tokyo, it is usually rather humid here.

After I paint these, I have a few other bits and bobs to paint, then to paint the frame, that is the big job.

I'm looking for some bar top thumb shifters, something like these........









Or even better these.....









If someone has a set they are willing to part with..........?

Cheers!


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

I think I have some shifters...I will look.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

stan lee said:


> I think I have some shifters...I will look.


That would be great Stan, thanks!

Stu


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Stu,

Cool project. Keep posting

Your write up on the axle has to be one of the more detailed questions on the forums. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

crux said:


> Stu,
> 
> Cool project. Keep posting


You bet, I'm often kind of on my own over here in Japan, cultural and language issues can make communicating ideas that are outside of the box troublesome. Most of the guys here cannot get it through their heads that I "want" to restore this bike, that it has sentimental value, and when done, (I hope) it will be a good daily user of a bike. They think I'm nuts, and should scrap it and just buy a new one :madman: Thus, it is really a treat to find a forum like this, where people "get it" and where I can ask questions and get answers :thumbsup:



crux said:


> Your write up on the axle has to be one of the more detailed questions on the forums. :thumbsup:


Thanks, but it was also one of the simplest solutions........ I had it backwards ut: :blush:



Cheers!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

There are shops in town that can help better than Y's for resto projects. They'll just be harder to get to! I'm thinking Kalavinka, Namiki (?) with their awesome Mountain Goat collection, the Pro-Tec guys (in particular Ebisu and Meguro), the place whose name I can't remember with all the vintage bikes out on the Odakyu, etc etc  Good luck!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

are you sure you want to use that cassette , the teeth look a little worn to me


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

nuck_chorris said:


> are you sure you want to use that cassette , the teeth look a little worn to me


Maybe it is just the picture, but the cassette is in good shape, it is a Hyperglide unit, and the teeth are shaped to give you better shifting, maybe that is what you are seeing as wear.... 

If I'm wrong, please correct me, I know a fair bit about motorcycle stuff, and I used to know a fair bit about bicycles, but that was about 20 years ago 

Cheers!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> There are shops in town that can help better than Y's for resto projects. They'll just be harder to get to! I'm thinking Kalavinka, Namiki (?) with their awesome Mountain Goat collection, the Pro-Tec guys (in particular Ebisu and Meguro), the place whose name I can't remember with all the vintage bikes out on the Odakyu, etc etc  Good luck!


Thanks Nate, I'll look around more.

No problem getting around, I have a 250cc motorcycle, a 50cc scooter a Kei van and a larger Toyota van. My wife and I run her family business, it is a liquor shop, so I do deliveries around town.

I did find >> *THIS* << article about the four best shops in Tokyo, I'll have to check them out


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

We had a wonderful warm sunny day today, so I made up a little stand to hang my frame from and headed to the roof of our building.








Here the frame is ready to put the first coat of the special aluminum primer on








The second coat of primer is done!








now getting some red paint on!








Second coat of red paint is a go!








Third coat of red paint is done, just in time, I was losing daylight ! 








There it is, two coats of primer and three coats of red paint.

Not bad for a rooftop rattle can paint job I figure. The frame is 22 years old, and has some dings on it from use, so the paint job is not perfect, and some of these imperfections show through, and I got one little run, but as luck would have it, it was right under the bottom bracket, no one will ever see it there......... I hope  

Now I wait for parts, and I am also waiting for the new sticker set to arrive from Vintage Cannondale.

It is coming together.

I still need them shifters, time to head over to E-bay I guess  

Cheers!


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> You bet, I'm often kind of on my own over here in Japan, cultural and language issues can make communicating ideas that are outside of the box troublesome. Most of the guys here cannot get it through their heads that I "want" to restore this bike, that it has sentimental value, and when done, (I hope) it will be a good daily user of a bike. They think I'm nuts, and should scrap it and just buy a new one :madman: Thus, it is really a treat to find a forum like this, where people "get it" and where I can ask questions and get answers.
> 
> Cheers!


Perhaps their just buy new mentality is why they could not help with the axle.

Actually my wife is from Hiroshima prefecture in Japan and I sometimes get the look for riding an old single speed or fixed gear bike when I could have the latest and greatest full suspension rig. Hopefully we will get to visit this summer for the Sumidagawa Hanabi Taikai (Fireworks festival).


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Moooore pictures! You finish nowa! :thumbsup:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Welcome aboard Stu! Glad to see you're jumping in with both feet on that Cannondale:thumbsup: 

I've got a soft spot for them, having sold and ridden them for more than 15 years.

I picked this beauty up for a song off eBay last year, and the only reason I'm posting some pics of it is cause you painted yours just about the same color

1987 LL Bean edition, new in box. Cheapo I know, but cool..... 

Keep it up, we all look forward to the results.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

A question on shifters, I'm having real trouble finding bar top shifters, and when I do find them, they are pricey, so I am now looking at the under bar rapid fire (I think they are called) thumb shifters. I have a 7 speed cassette, is it possible to use an 8 speed rapid fire shifter with a 7 speed cassette?

I do not plan on doing any off road on this bike, or at least if I was to do any, it would be simple green lane riding, nothing serious.

Cheers!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

that brake pad looks mighty close to the sidewall...does rubber on rubber work better back that way?


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

crux said:


> Perhaps their just buy new mentality is why they could not help with the axle.


Actually I think they could not help with the axle, because they could not comprehend a doofus like me putting it in backwards 



crux said:


> Actually my wife is from Hiroshima prefecture in Japan and I sometimes get the look for riding an old single speed or fixed gear bike when I could have the latest and greatest full suspension rig. Hopefully we will get to visit this summer for the Sumidagawa Hanabi Taikai (Fireworks festival).


The Hanabi festivals are cool, but WAY too many people crammed into a small space for me WAYYYYY too many!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> that brake pad looks mighty close to the sidewall...does rubber on rubber work better back that way?


It's the angle of the camera, it'd be a shame to cut those minty fresh sidewalls....


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> A question on shifters, I'm having real trouble finding bar top shifters, and when I do find them, they are pricey, so I am now looking at the under bar rapid fire (I think they are called) thumb shifters. I have a 7 speed cassette, is it possible to use an 8 speed rapid fire shifter with a 7 speed cassette?
> 
> I do not plan on doing any off road on this bike, or at least if I was to do any, it would be simple green lane riding, nothing serious.
> 
> Cheers!


Yep, you can run 8 speed shifters just fine on a 7. Shifting will be 95% or so, certainly close enough that most haven't seen fit to worry about it.

Thumbies do come up often, just gotta wait and see what wanders through. You could run Pauls Thumbies, and get a set of roadie bar end shifters......

http://www.paulcomp.com/mtthumbie.html


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Yep, you can run 8 speed shifters just fine on a 7. Shifting will be 95% or so, certainly close enough that most haven't seen fit to worry about it.
> 
> Thumbies do come up often, just gotta wait and see what wanders through. You could run Pauls Thumbies, and get a set of roadie bar end shifters......
> 
> http://www.paulcomp.com/mtthumbie.html


yeah, I saw those, very interesting for sure.

I might get lucky and find a set of normal 7 speed bar top units yet, there are some non-Shimano ones, but I just like the Shimano stuff 

The Deore XT would be nice, but even the Deore units would be fine. I'm still not sold on the rapid fire things


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> yeah, I saw those, very interesting for sure.


Since they are an easily available purchase, you can get the bike rolling, then off load or repurpose them elsewhere when you find the just right thing.....


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Since they are an easily available purchase, you can get the bike rolling, then off load or repurpose them elsewhere when you find the just right thing.....


Good point! :thumbsup:


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow great work, it really cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

PG256 said:


> Wow great work, it really cleaned up nicely.


Thanks, I'm pleased so far, but now I'm waiting on parts 

I think I've found everything I need, well except for the shifters, I'm still not sure if I'll wait for a good set of bartops or just spring for a mid priced set of rapid fire shifters......


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

I finally made a decision on the shifters etc.

I got these........







... on E-bay, $40 and another $25 shipping to Japan. I doubt I'll use the Derailleur, as I have a Deort XT unit, but the front derailleur is an improvement on the old Suntour unit and now I have shifters!

I can also still look for bar top shifters if I don't like these rapid fire units.

Cheers!


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading through your documented restoration. You've gotten a lot of love out of your bike and I really appreciate your enthusiasm. It is also good to see that nobody gave you any grief over it being a Cannondale. I've always liked them but I admit I cringed a little wondering what a few of the regulars here would say. But your bike looks great so far! I can't wait to see the finished pictures.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

rolondo said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed reading through your documented restoration. You've gotten a lot of love out of your bike and I really appreciate your enthusiasm. It is also good to see that nobody gave you any grief over it being a Cannondale. I've always liked them but I admit I cringed a little wondering what a few of the regulars here would say. But your bike looks great so far! I can't wait to see the finished pictures.


Thanks Rolondo, I'm very new here, so I'm not aware that my Cannodale is no good  

Back when I bought it, it was considered a decent mid range bike. I had a buddy that used to weld for Rocky Mountain Cycles in Vancouver, he never had a bad thing to say about my Cannondale, and he rode some really nice bikes.

Only the Frame is Cannondale, the bike is made up of other parts, so really when someone (not you) dumps on a brand, are they not dumping on the frame only?

22 year old frame, I put LOTS of miles and LOTS of abuse on it for about 10 years straight, and I'm not a small guy, never have been.

I dunno, maybe someone should set me straight about what is wrong with my frame 

I did get a bit of good news today, Cannondale Japan says they have the cable guides that go on the top tube in stock, I just have to order them through my local bike shop, I was concerned that they would have to order them from the US or something.

Otherwise, still waiting no parts.... :skep:


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Like I said...absolutely nothing wrong with it. I'm sorry I said anything at all - I was simply appreciating the responses of the members here as much as your posts. Cannondale makes a good solid bike. I've always liked that they were willing to do new and different designs. They tend to be either a "love them" or "hate them" company. But really, the brand of the bike doesn't matter. What does matter is your attention to detail on the restoration of a bike you love and have had for a number of years. Very cool I think.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

rolondo said:


> Like I said...absolutely nothing wrong with it. I'm sorry I said anything at all - I was simply appreciating the responses of the members here as much as your posts. Cannondale makes a good solid bike. I've always liked that they were willing to do new and different designs. They tend to be either a "love them" or "hate them" company. But really, the brand of the bike doesn't matter. What does matter is your attention to detail on the restoration of a bike you love and have had for a number of years. Very cool I think.


Thanks again, I do hope that you realize I was trying to be funny, or sarcastic when I said.....



> Thanks Rolondo, I'm very new here, so I'm not aware that my Cannodale is no good...........
> 
> ........I dunno, maybe someone should set me straight about what is wrong with my frame......


We need a "Sarcasm Mode" button  

There are always going to be people who don't like this, or hate that, go talk to some loggers about Stihl vs Husky, or Ford or Chevy, it is just the way we all are I guess.

I'm just happy that we do have so many choices!

Cheers!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> Stihl vs Husky


You can pry my Husky from my cold, dead fingers.

Rolondo, agreed. I think it's proof of something I've known for a long time. If you show up with passion, are able to articulate your thoughts, and have some basic internet interpersonal skills, you'll be fine. It's like a wolf pack, you do your part, you eat. You think you can just come along for the free elk, you may be sadly disappointed

Thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Regarding shifters - I just found some NOS Suntour XC Pro Thumbshifters for a 7 speed project I have been working on. I got them from a LBS for $20, but they can be found on ebay for $25-$40 all the time. I set them up with an XT Derailleur and a very old shimano cassette/chain and they shift beautifully. They have a tremendously positive shift feel, are very precise, and easy to adjust on the fly if anything gets out of wack. I am pretty happy so far...


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> You can pry my Husky from my cold, dead fingers.


Yeah, I have an old, 1976 Husky 186, it is tasked to my homemade alaskan type lumber mill, no chain brake (thus it is on mill) and no decomp, it is a $)%&#& to start first thing on a cold morning 



MendonCycleSmith said:


> You think you can just come along for the free elk, you may be sadly disappointed
> 
> Thanks guys:thumbsup:


There is free Elk  Yum!!

I get free venison all the time, a Japanese buddy of mine is a hunter........








........sometimes we get duck too!








......... whoops.......... topic drift.......


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

My stickers came! 









































I think this was $15 (shipping included) well spent! :thumbsup:


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Looks good. Are you going to clear coat?


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

robinmiller said:


> Looks good. Are you going to clear coat?


You bet, I just have to wait for a nice warm day, that is not too windy, as I paint 7 floors up, on top of our building 

I figure two or three nice coats of clear will only make it look better!

Did I say I'm impressed with the sticker set from VintageCannondale.com 

Cheers!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

I got the clear coat done, total of three coats!








Kind of a neat shot, that is downtown Shinjuku in the background :thumbsup:








I got my new fork, and I'm concerned, because it is shorter than the one I have 















What do you think, will this be a big problem?

I guess I have to get my new head tube bearding etc and see if it is long enough......

Cheers!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> I got my new fork, and I'm concerned, because it is shorter than the one I have What do you think, will this be a big problem?


Don't touch it, take it back. You need all the length you have. Tell them you need a steerer with the same measurement as your old one. New threadless ones come super long, and you cut them, you often have to trim the threaded ones too which come in various lengths, but there's no cheating on this situation, you need a longer steerer fork, bummer...


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Craig

Bummer is right, this one took two weeks to get :madman:

I took the old one in when I ordered it, the guy checked the catalog measured it and everything :sad: 

I still have all the receipts and packaging, so they should take it back no problem.

Dang it, another delay.

I'm still waiting on parts.....

I guess I'll work on the trailer


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> Dang it, another delay.


Just curious, and time crunched, so a reread isn't in the offing right now. Your current fork is being replaced why? It's steel, unless the threads are beat or it's bent, repaint it too, and rock on....


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Just curious, and time crunched, so a reread isn't in the offing right now. Your current fork is being replaced why? It's steel, unless the threads are beat or it's bent, repaint it too, and rock on....


RUST!!! :madman:

I let the bike sit, for nearly 8 years, unloved, and neglected, I know, my bad :blush:

The head tube collected a lot of water, the bike was under cover, but when it rains here, sometimes it rains sideways (you know typhoons) and it is humid here.

There was a lot of rust in there, and when cleaned up, there are some fairly deep pits right above where the race goes on, so being cautious, I thought I would just replace it.

I do have a MIG welder an know how to use it, do you think......  

Might be a bad idea, I have no idea how welding the chromoly would go 

I'll try to get some better shots of the rust pits, see what you think.

A buddy here just told me he might have an old set of Rock Shoks with a 1" tube on them, or, I found a Cannondale Pepperoni on auction that looks to be the right size, that would really be what I want 

Cheers!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> RUST!!! :madman:
> 
> I let the bike sit, for nearly 8 years, unloved, and neglected, I know, my bad :blush:
> 
> ...


I'm not too sure your MIG kit would be of much use here, but how much is chroming in Tokyo? Crazy expensive? I'd imagine that most chromers used to re-doing automotive parts wouldn't be too daunted by the rust level on that fork.

(You brought your chainsaw to Tokyo? That's badas$... :thumbsup: )


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Stu
You really love that bike. And it shows. Way to go man!
good luck on getting it finished.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

mainlyfats said:


> I'm not too sure your MIG kit would be of much use here, but how much is chroming in Tokyo? Crazy expensive? I'd imagine that most chromers used to re-doing automotive parts wouldn't be too daunted by the rust level on that fork.


The rusty part is above the bottom race on the fork...........

























I'm a big guy, and while I'll not be jumping this bike, I don't know if I want to risk riding it with such rust pits in a fairly crucial part. Way back in the day, I broke a fork while riding on a nice soft dirt trail, that was not fun, and I was 20 years younger, I'd not want to try that here in Tokyo on a city street... 

Thus, the fork needs replacing.



mainlyfats said:


> (You brought your chainsaw to Tokyo? That's badas$... :thumbsup: )


Actually I bought it here used, I own three chainsaws and I live in downtown Tokyo 

The other two are electric, useful in a city, the Husky I modified the the exhaust manifold and put a 250cc 2-smoke muffler on it that points straight up when I'm milling, to lessen the noise, as I do mill in the middle of a city of 12 million  








You can see the saw with my homemade mill attached after a day of milling some logs.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

lucifer said:


> Stu
> You really love that bike. And it shows. Way to go man!
> good luck on getting it finished.


Thanks, it will get done, just might have to wait a while longer....


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

I think I've found a vintage 1" steerer tube Cannondale Pepperoni for on auction, it is even red, wish me luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Stupid question time  

Can I somehow convert my bike from using a threaded 1" steering tube to an unthreaded 1" steering tube?  

Off to search the archives I guess


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yes*

you'll need a new headset and stem and fork but it will all work with your frame


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Shayne said:


> you'll need a new headset and stem and fork but it will all work with your frame


I do need a new headset anyways, so maybe I should look at converting to threadless.

Thanks Shayne :thumbsup:


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> Stupid question time
> 
> Can I somehow convert my bike from using a threaded 1" steering tube to an unthreaded 1" steering tube?
> 
> Off to search the archives I guess


Yes you can.

It will require you to get a threadless headset and a threadless stem.

You can even run a modern 1 1/8" stem with a spacer if you'd like.


----------



## Bardur (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice job! I'm doing a similar work on an old Specialized Rockhopper. How did you get those parts so clean?


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

rockhound said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> It will require you to get a threadless headset and a threadless stem.
> 
> You can even run a modern 1 1/8" stem with a spacer if you'd like.


Really?

So the 1 1/8" stem will fit in the frame?

I've got to look further into this


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Bardur said:


> Nice job! I'm doing a similar work on an old Specialized Rockhopper. How did you get those parts so clean?


Sounds great, get a thread started and show us some pictures!

I use a combination of sandpaper, green scrubby pads and a wire wheel (watch the fingers!!).

Cheers!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Tell me about the bras on your bike. What are they and what are they for?

Good job on a really difficult project a lot of people would have given up on, Stu.


----------



## dontyoueatthatyellowsnow (Nov 21, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Tell me about the bras on your bike. What are they and what are they for?
> 
> Good job on a really difficult project a lot of people would have given up on, Stu.


Gee sfgirlonbike...you should know what those things do...they lift and support.


----------



## dunstan (Mar 12, 2010)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> Yeah, I have an old, 1976 Husky 186, it is tasked to my homemade alaskan type lumber mill, no chain brake (thus it is on mill) and no decomp, it is a $)%&#& to start first thing on a cold morning
> 
> There is free Elk  Yum!!
> 
> ...


that has to do with hunting restoration?
at least I would be ashamed to put a photograph of this type with a poor animal suffering and backside like a trophy
bad very bad
should meditate


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

dunstan said:


> that has to do with hunting restoration?
> at least I would be ashamed to put a photograph of this type with a poor animal suffering and backside like a trophy
> bad very bad
> should meditate


No offense, but if you think that's ugly, you should see what a pack of wolves can do.....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm going to admit I'm a big sissy but I'm with dunstan too. 

Anyhow, I also know that people have the right to post whatever they want within reason.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

dunstan said:


> that has to do with hunting restoration?
> at least I would be ashamed to put a photograph of this type with a poor animal suffering and backside like a trophy
> bad very bad
> should meditate


would a picture of a slaughtered cow be better?


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Tell me about the bras on your bike. What are they and what are they for?
> 
> Good job on a really difficult project a lot of people would have given up on, Stu.


Sorry, maybe I have the wrong term, or maybe it is a regional thing  The thin strip of stretchy plastic that goes on the inside of the rim, we called them bras because.................................. wait for it....................................... they cover the nipples   

Maybe that is not the right term, but back in the day, in the group of cycling buddies, I had, that is what we called them


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

dunstan said:


> that has to do with hunting restoration?
> at least I would be ashamed to put a photograph of this type with a poor animal suffering and backside like a trophy
> bad very bad
> should meditate


Wow, your very first post and you chime in on this?

Why don't you show us some of the amazing trails that you must have there in Chile :thumbsup:

Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought that beef was eaten a lot in Chile?

Anyways, the deer was all consumed, we love the taste of grilled venison, it does not go to waste, heck, even the antlers, I make knife handles and turn pens from the antlers, we don't waste it.

I'm sorry you are offended, but that is your choice to be so.

Yes, hunting and wood working have little to do with the restoration of my Cannondale, but this thread is not a cold sterile report of the restoration, it is a conversation, a discussion of the restoration, and as in real life, conversations often go off on tangents. Personally, the best most engaging conversations go on some far ranging tangents.

If you don't like it, I suggest you read something else, this is a huge site and there is lots to read here.

I sincerely hope you have a great day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I'm going to admit I'm a big sissy but I'm with dunstan too.
> 
> Anyhow, I also know that people have the right to post whatever they want within reason.


I respect your right to not like it, and I'm happy that you respect my right to post it, I thought it was in context of the conversation, so I posted it.

I guess I should not post the pics of us cooking the venison on the large grill I constructed :nono: 

I'll get back to the restoration asap


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

You have an alaskan saw mill in japan?


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Sizzler said:


> You have an alaskan saw mill in japan?


Homemade version, yes......

>> *Chainsaw Mill* <<


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet setup. The reason I ask is that I was always curious what people use for saw logs over there. Here's my hoosky. I also have a steel climb saw.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice saw Sizzler! :thumbsup: 

We don't see too much chainsaw work in Tokyo, mainly arborists. Tanaka is a big name here for saws, but so is Husky, but they are EXPENSIVE.

Back to the bike.....  

The bike shop took the fork back, refunded my money and they guy suggested that I either change to a threadless type, or find a used fork on auction etc.

I will try the used route first, as it should be less expensive.

Cheers!


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> Sorry, maybe I have the wrong term, or maybe it is a regional thing  The thin strip of stretchy plastic that goes on the inside of the rim, we called them bras because.................................. wait for it....................................... they cover the nipples


Beautiful. I will now use that term for the rest of my life....:thumbsup:


----------



## dunstan (Mar 12, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> No offense, but if you think that's ugly, you should see what a pack of wolves can do.....


Clearly not interest me what you can do a pack of wolves!
I still insist that all this has to do with the restoration of a Cannondale
Claor is super I'm a lover of aminal and do not see much relationship between cycling and hunting
No offense

RIDA


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

dunstan said:


> ... and do not see much relationship between cycling and hunting
> No offense...


No offense taken here, but I'm a cyclist and post pics like...
aww I'm lazy - check my history to see what I post 
It is good fun for all and gives insight to an otherwise non-descript personality on the intertubes


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

dunstan said:


> Clearly not interest me what you can do a pack of wolves!
> I still insist that all this has to do with the restoration of a Cannondale
> Claor is super I'm a lover of aminal and do not see much relationship between cycling and hunting
> No offense
> ...


everyone is entitle to there own fun. think of hunting as population control, which it is , if we did not hunt the animals would be overpopulated and would be damaging property or killing off another animal.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

nuck_chorris said:


> everyone is entitle to there own fun. think of hunting as population control, which it is , if we did not hunt the animals would be overpopulated and would be damaging property or killing off another animal.


I'm originally from BC Canada, and did a fair bit of hunting there, but compared to Northern Japan, Hokkaido, in Canada, there are VERY few deer  I could not believe it, the deer population is HUGE, and they suffer for it too. There is no real bag limit, as there are very few hunters, and there are no natural predators, so they just over populate like crazy.

Back to bikes.....

Today I tried to measure the inside of the head tube, and I could not confirm that a 1 1/8" steering tube would fit through. So, I turned a piece of wood as close to 1 1/8" I could and tried to slide it through.......







....... no go, real close, but no go

I guess I'm stuck with 1" steering tubes, I had better win that one on auction


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

dunstan said:


> Clearly not interest me what you can do a pack of wolves!
> I still insist that all this has to do with the restoration of a Cannondale
> Claor is super I'm a lover of aminal and do not see much relationship between cycling and hunting
> No offense
> ...


These forums are made up of all types of folks. We share bikes as a common passion, but beyond that? We vary like snowflakes

Some, like old cars, others think old cars suck fuel and are wasteful.

Others like baseball, while more think team sports are as dumb as it gets.

Yet still others like to fish, using catch and release, while, even yet still others, just eat the fish.

Feel what you like, express it, but know that we like to share our stuff, both bike, and non-bike, some appeals, some doesn't, and often, if it doesn't, you're best to hold you tongue, or, let it all hang out, but bring your game face, cause it'll get interesting from there. 

Now show us your bikes (but in another thread, Stu's is going really well here!) you must have joined for some reason other than to defend dead deer, right? And BTW, we have gazzillions of dead ones on the side of the road around here (no hunters involved), you want to adopt them all, and give them a safe place to roam and procreate? I'm sure insurance companies and drivers all over would thank you! :thumbsup:

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm still waiting on parts, Monday is a national holiday, so while the bike shop is open, they will not get anything until Tuesday at the earliest

I did buy what I need to press in the new steering head races.....








.... just over $5 worth of parts.








Sure the Park tools are nice, but not cheap, and for a one time job, this should do nicely.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> I did buy what I need to press in the new steering head races.....


That is similar to the one I made.

I read that Japan has 24 national holidays. Is that true?


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

rockhound said:


> That is similar to the one I made.
> 
> I read that Japan has 24 national holidays. Is that true?


Dunno about the holidays, we are self employed the liquor shop is only closed on January 1st, so national holidays are things I don't get, just like weekends


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm sure you already know this by now, but your bike will use a threadless headset, stem, and fork. Any frame will really. But you should not use a threaded fork with a threadless headset and stem. Not a good idea. And if you're currently running a 1" threaded setup, your replacement parts will still need to accommodate the size of your headtube. There just isn't anyway around that. But I would think a 1" threadless fork, headset and stem would be a nice change if you are inclined to go that way.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

rolondo said:


> I'm sure you already know this by now, but your bike will use a threadless headset, stem, and fork. Any frame will really. But you should not use a threaded fork with a threadless headset and stem. Not a good idea. And if you're currently running a 1" threaded setup, your replacement parts will still need to accommodate the size of your headtube. There just isn't anyway around that. But I would think a 1" threadless fork, headset and stem would be a nice change if you are inclined to go that way.


I wasn't aware of all of that before I joined up here 

I have found a Cannondale Pepperoni fork on auction, if I win it, then I'll stay with the threaded fork and headset, if I don't then I'll most likely have to go threadless.

Cheers!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

If I don't get the one on auction, I did find >> *This One* << for sale, which is a 1" threadless, but is long enough etc. Going the 1" threadless will be expensive, as I'll need a new more expensive headset (from what I can tell) and a new stem as well.

The fork is $60 and the shipping to Japan is $50, plus the stem, plus the headset, not what I want.... I guess I should raise my limit on that auction to save me some money


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> If I don't get the one on auction, I did find >> *This One* << for sale, which is a 1" threadless, but is long enough etc. Going the 1" threadless will be expensive, as I'll need a new more expensive headset (from what I can tell) and a new stem as well.
> 
> The fork is $60 and the shipping to Japan is $50, plus the stem, plus the headset, not what I want.... I guess I should raise my limit on that auction to save me some money


Stu did you check these guys out, they are up in Gunma but you should surely be able to source a steel 1" fork pretty easily.  *Viva*


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

rockhound said:


> That is similar to the one I made.
> 
> I read that Japan has 24 national holidays. Is that true?


There seem to be a lot - I work for a Japanese company. Isn't 'Golden Week' coming up fairly soon?

Edit: Golden Week has nothing to do with showers...


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

cegrover said:


> There seem to be a lot - I work for a Japanese company. Isn't 'Golden Week' coming up fairly soon?
> 
> Edit: Golden Week has nothing to do with showers...


 There are 14 public holidays, some companies close for other days to stretch out the break. Golden week is from 4/29 to 5/5 this year. Only showers are rain, snow up here at the moment though.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Simon, thanks that is a huge help, if I don't win the Pepperoni on auction, I'll get one from them, Y's Road just don't seem to be able to figure this one out :madman:


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Fingers crossed, about one hour left on the auction of that fork! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

Is it the red one on Ebay?


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

kiwisimon said:


> Is it the red one on Ebay?





kiwisimon said:


> Is it the red one on Ebay?


Yes, I know I paid too much for it, $76:blush: :crazy: but a new one here, that you pointed to was almost $50, plus shipping.

















This fork is the one that I lusted after back in the day, but could never afford, so what the heck, why not, I'm saving money on lots of other things here, so I splurged a bit on the fork  

Cheers!


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks good, looking forward to the full build pics.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Simon, I'm looking forward to building it!

My rapid fire shifters and stuff came in the mail today, and they are just like the seller described them, so I'm happy.

Just waiting on the forks and then on the bike shop to get me my freaking bottom bracket :madman:


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Al right, my bottom bracket and my headset came!! :thumbsup:

I'll get those in on Sunday, and then I'm waiting for the fork to arrive from the US. after that, just some wheel bearings, and I'm good to go, build it up and get riding the darn thing!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

So here is my shiny new sealed cartridge bottom bracket 

OK, I guess things have changed in 22 years.......

I also guess I'm going need some new kind of adapter thing to installt this thing....


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

From what I can see on the net, I have a choice of two installation tools....








This one is more expensive, but, you can put a 1/2" drive on it so it would work with my torque wrench.








This one is only $15, but you need a 32mm spanner to drive it, no torque wrench.

I guess I'll get the better one, so I can put a torque wrench on it....


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Buy a Park tool - best in the industry and will last forever - it is what shops use. You want the Park BBT-22

http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=25&item=BBT-22


----------



## jaknudsen (Jan 21, 2006)

In my experience, the BB tools from Tacx work really well - they can be screwed into the BB spindle to prevent the teeth from slipping:










https://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/tech-news-tacx-bushido-electronic-trainer/92950


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info fellas, I'll see what the bike shop as, besides the Shimano units.

Cheers!


----------



## chris chicago (Jan 15, 2010)

really cool thread. you did an amazing job on those brakes esp the eye bolts. i recently cleaned up some of those and mine did not end up nearly so shiny


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

chris chicago said:


> really cool thread. you did an amazing job on those brakes esp the eye bolts. i recently cleaned up some of those and mine did not end up nearly so shiny


Thank you Chris.

I'm getting closer, I have the bottom bracket in, I ended up only being able to find the Shimano tool, oh well, it worked fine. I also got the rear wheel back on the bike, but now I wait for some more parts, including the fork that a buddy in the US is forwarding to me.

Cheers!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Whoo-Hoo the fork arrived! :thumbsup:

Looks good, the color is a little bit off the red that I'm using, but for now, I am just going to put it on the bike and get riding this thing 

Pics to follow!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Huston we have a problem,,,,, :madman:

First the good news, the new Cannondale Pepperoni aluminum fork has arrived! 








and old vs new comparison.

Now the bad news....

I got the new headset out and the new to me fork out and.....

The new fork race don't fit, it is too big, it rattles around on fork tube, where the race is supposed to sit 

OK, I'll check the old fork.... yep, same problem :skep:

I then went to see if the top and bottom race cups, the parts that press into the headtube fit, well, I could press them in with my hands, easily 

Something is not right 

I got out the vernier caliper and checked......








Old fork tube race ID is 26.2mm








New fork tube race ID is 26.9mm

It does not sound like much, but the new one rattles around on the fork tube where it is supposed to sit, the old one would require some persuasion to put it in place.

Does anyone have a fix for this?

I will head to the bike shop tomorrow with both forks and the old parts and the new parts, but I'm afraid they will basically say that is the standard one they can get, sorry.

This headset cost me about $55 and took two weeks to get........

I'm really not wanting to wait another two weeks, if they can get the right sized headset, I will bet that they will say that the one they got IS the right size. It is a quality Tange headset, so I dunno 

*HELP!!!*


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> Huston we have a problem,,,,, :madman:


Not sure what you have there, but it sounds like you do have the wrong headset.

Here's a good cribsheet:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/cribsheet-headsets.html


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey, thanks for that, it looks like I have the JIS headset......



> *Japanese Industrial Standard (J.I.S.)*
> Less expensive Japanese bicycles use J.I.S. sized headsets, better ones use Campagnolo-sized headsets. Frames and forks built for J.I.S. headsets can be machined to fit standard Campagnolo-type headsets.
> 
> J.I.S. fork crown seats are *27 mm* in diameter, instead of 26.4 mm
> J.I.S. head tube inside diameter is 30 mm, instead of 30.2mm


I need the 1" ISO.

Thanks, I'm going to print that up and take it to the bike shop with me :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

The bike shop refunded my money, and they had the rest of my parts in :thumbsup:

Now I'm just short a headset :madman:

I found this one on auction here.....









Says 1" Tange Levin Alloy ITA....... I wonder if this is it?

Cheers


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

OK, you guys have really helped me out on this rebuild several times, thanks, I'm almost done, I just have to secure a headset, the right headset. From my measurements it seems I need the 1" threaded ISO headset.

I found >> *TANGE-SEIKI PASSAGE HEADSET 1" ISO* << on E-bay, it is a really basic unit, $6.87 plus $18.83 for shipping to Japan, total of $25.70

Or I found this one >> *HERE* << Which is the Japanese page......... Ah......

>> *HERE* << is an English page. This set 







.... for about $45 plus shipping, which will be at least another $5.

The thing is, with the Japanese shops, I find that it takes weeks to get the parts, if they don't have them on hand. With the E-bay item, I would have it within a week.

Which one?


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I decided to just buy the one from the US, cheap price and cheap shipping, I'll have it by early next week. The Japanese bike shop said they will have to order it, will take the better part of a month :madman: Basically the same answer I got from the local bike shop 

I really hope to have the bike together by the end of next week, we shall see 

Cheers!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> I really hope to have the bike together by the end of next week, we shall see
> 
> Cheers!


Cool. R U going to use the extra time to paint the fork to match? Did your decal set come with some Peperoni stickers?


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

J_Westy said:


> Cool. R U going to use the extra time to paint the fork to match? Did your decal set come with some Peperoni stickers?


The forks are powedercoated red, it is close to the same color I painted the bike, so I'm not sure, maybe I will get out the rattle cans 

No, the set did not come with any Pepperoni stickers, I thought of doing a search on the web for some images and getting some made 

Cheers!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds like you are already settled, but I'd recommend again the most well-stocked shops in Tokyo (Kalavinka-small stock, but quick on orders, Jingane/Pegasus, and there is another rando specialist shop in Setagaya that is fantastic, the last would have been Zephyr, but I heard they closed shop). Any of those could have hooked you up quite quickly with something vintage (but maybe not as cheaply).


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Nate, they are a bit far away, but I've made a map on my Google Maps page, so I will be able to find them again. I'm sure I've seen the shop, I used to go down route 20 most Sundays when I was heading out of town back in my motorcyle touring days.





View Jingane Bicycle Shop in a larger map

Right beside the 7-11 I don't know why the placemarker is not showing up there....?

Here is a *LINK* where it does show up for sure.

Cheers!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Indeed, compared to Shinjuku they are all a bit ....suburban 
Jingane really is a treasure trove. There's a little set of display cases in on corner FILLED with all sorts of vintage stuff. And they have a giant warehouse in the back with doubles of everything.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Certainly they are not as close as the Ys-Road, I can walk there in less than 15 minutes, but I will keep them in mind.

I decided to paint the fork, the color is off, and the finish was really bad. It looks like they might not have even wiped the mud off from the last ride 

I sanded the whole fork down and repainted it, took about 4 coats of red to get it right, and then 4 good coats of clear.








Boring painting pics  
Looks way too orange in that pic, but it is actually a nice red.








I have everything except the headset, and it should be here early next week, then I can put the bike together............ FINALLY! 

Cheers!


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

Looking good Stu! I like that work bench( is that a vise on the nearest end?) and am envious of the space. Please don't use that POS stand with your trailer.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

kiwisimon said:


> Looking good Stu! I like that work bench( is that a vise on the nearest end?) and am envious of the space. Please don't use that POS stand with your trailer.


Thanks for the kind words about my workshop, I call it my Dungeon 

I did a YouTube video tour on it recently.......
















...............there, if you are REALLY bored and have some time to kill  

That is the stand I have now, I'm looking into other stands, but until I build the trailer, I don't really know how it will all work out.

Cheers!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> Certainly they are not as close as the Ys-Road, I can walk there in less than 15 minutes, but I will keep them in mind.
> 
> I decided to paint the fork, the color is off, and the finish was really bad. It looks like they might not have even wiped the mud off from the last ride
> 
> ...


why the kickstand? IS it going to be more of an Urban bike?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

nice bike cant wait to see it done


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

nuck_chorris said:


> why the kickstand? IS it going to be more of an Urban bike?


Strictly urban, as I live in downtown Tokyo, not many trails around here


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Got it done today........









Not bad for a 22 year old bike, I think.

Of course it was raining 

But I did take it for a spin, brought back some good memories for sure.

Total weight right now is 12.2 Kg or about 27.8 pounds.

Dunno if that is a fat bastard heavy compared to today's bikes, but it sure rides nice :thumbsup:

Can't wait to take it for a real spin!


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

the axle-to-crown measurement of the pepperoni is taller than the old fork. changes the ride characteristics of the bike. might bother you on ascents.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Inigo Montoya said:


> the axle-to-crown measurement of the pepperoni is taller than the old fork. changes the ride characteristics of the bike. might bother you on ascents.


Is it?

I know that the Pepperoni fork was made to go with this frame.....?

I'll check the measurments when I'm done work and head over to my Dungeon.

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

About damn time! 

Your bike looks amazing, and I have thoroughly enjoyed your updates. Now go ride it!


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

the pepperoni on the image makes the impression of having a taller axle-to-crown than the older fork.








pepperoni forks in 1" (whithout force 40) were first speced on 1990 SM2000 and available throughout 1991 on different cdale hardtails. 1992 1 1/4" headsets were introduced.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Inigo Montoya said:


> the pepperoni on the image makes the impression of having a taller axle-to-crown than the older fork.


I believe you are correct! :thumbsup:



Inigo Montoya said:


> pepperoni forks in 1" (whithout force 40) were first speced on 1990 SM2000 and available throughout 1991 on different cdale hardtails. 1992 1 1/4" headsets were introduced.


Wow, thanks for the info, great to know. My frame is an 88, I wonder how different the 1990 SM2000 frame was in geometry compared to my 1988 frame?

I misspoke, I know that my year of Cannondale did not come stock with the Pepperoni fork, I meant to say that a lot of guys, back in the day, got the Pepperoni fork for their bikes when it first came out, I wanted one, but could not afford it at the time.

Again, thanks for the info


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

rolondo said:


> About damn time!
> 
> Your bike looks amazing, and I have thoroughly enjoyed your updates. Now go ride it!


Yeah, tell me about it, I had to wait on parts, I think it would have been faster to get a Delorian and a flux capacitor and go back to 1988 and get the darn parts :madman:

But they are hear now, the bike is together so yeah, I'll be putting on some miles :thumbsup:


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Today, I measured the old and the new forks, and the Pepperoni is a touch longer, about 8mm or maybe 3/8" longer, I'm sure the my tire selection makes more of a difference than this, so I'll not worry about it riding around the streets of Tokyo :thumbsup: 

Cheers!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been riding the bike every day, and really enjoying it, sometimes hauling my trailer, but always enjoying myself :thumbsup:

The last couple of days it has been raining, today, I had to go to the bank and a 25 minute walk in the rain did not appeal to me  riding the scooter, I'd get just as wet as riding the bicycle, so I rode the bicycle  and yes, I got wet.

It reminded me so much of my days back in Vancouver going up to the university every day, even in the winter and so often in the rain.

I went by the bike shop and picked up some fenders.

The rear fender when on in no time at all.....








.... no problem :thumbsup:

Then I got onto the front fender..... :madman:

Oh boy..... You see the Peperoni fork I got, does not have fender mounts. I had to buy a couple of adapter plate things to give me fender mounts.

Of course, these were not quite right.......








...no right is it.

I did some cutting and filing and came up with this....









I also had to file the fork, just a bit.....







.... there is the back of the bracket, it hits the fork, so the fork got a bit of a file job.








... just a little bit of a file job.

















That is the bracket before and after, if you will.

Once I get both modified the fender should go on fine.

Next up I need to find some good rain pants in VERY large size (hopefully smaller soon) but riding in the rain with out good rain pants is just all wet 

I don't mind the rain, the fenders will help.

Cheers!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fenders rock, and you sir, are my DIY hero 

Nice work.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Craig!

I think I'm going to mod them further, and add a bit of steel back, as the nut on the end of the axle does not have much to bite on. I'll spark up the MIG welder and do a bit more work, I want to make it right.

Cheers!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

nuck_chorris said:


> think of hunting as population control, which it is , if we did not hunt the animals would be overpopulated and would be damaging property or killing off another animal.


That's inspiring nuck, I'm all for population control. Which species on the planet would you say needs culling the most, you know, which species has grown to the point that it is destroying the habitats of other species and pushing them towards extinction? Let me know and I'll get the Winnie down from the rack and start culling!



Nice bike Stu, and a great thread.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> That's inspiring nuck, I'm all for population control. Which species on the planet would you say needs culling the most, you know, which species has grown to the point that it is destroying the habitats of other species and pushing them towards extinction? Let me know and I'll get the Winnie down from the rack and start culling!


Without hunting, you get, us. Humans need a predator. Sure would make fighting over things like property lines, lawns, and position in the queue at Starbucks seem less critical. And I don't mean those dang foreigners either, I mean some big old thing with teeth and claws, hard to kill, that thinks we're tasty, and fun to chase.

With hunting, you get healthy populations, generally speaking, and when well regulated is a sustainable situation for all.

What gets me about the "save the bunny" crowd is that they feel so bad for the bunny's well being. They feel so bad in fact, that they'd rather allow them to overpopulate, (since we've killed off all the other natural predators) over run food sources, then die from starvation, and disease. Me? I'd rather get a bullet in the head whilst chomping on fresh clover.:thumbsup:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Personally I don't have a problem with nature "red in tooth and claw", prey getting killed and eaten by predators is the natural order of things, and I include humans in that - if you want to kill deer or caribou or seal or whatever to fill your freezer than that's fair enough (just don't complain when a cougar takes your kid off the swingset and chews on him a little - it's only natural). I'm certainly not of the 'save the bunny' crowd, more of the 're-introduce the things that eat the bunnies' crowd. I'm not a squeamish type either, I like to watch mixed martial arts, downhill mtb-ing and other bloodsports, I laughed through most of Ninja Assasin (if you've seen it you'll understand). What I have a problem with is people who mount a stag's head on the wall to prove that they were tough enough to sit in a camo-sleeping bag for a few hours until said stag was careless enough to wander in front of their telescopic sight. 

Anyway, sorry to take this thread so off-topic again, really loving the old crack'n'fail, needs some skinwall knobbies though.

Guess I'll head over to general population and spend some time reading the "what should I be packin' while I'm ridin' ?" thread to calm myself down.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

mechagouki said:


> Personally I don't have a problem with nature "red in tooth and claw", prey getting killed and eaten by predators is the natural order of things, and I include humans in that - if you want to kill deer or caribou or seal or whatever to fill your freezer than that's fair enough (just don't complain when a cougar takes your kid off the swingset and chews on him a little - it's only natural). I'm certainly not of the 'save the bunny' crowd, more of the 're-introduce the things that eat the bunnies' crowd. I'm not a squeamish type either, I like to watch mixed martial arts, downhill mtb-ing and other bloodsports, I laughed through most of Ninja Assasin (if you've seen it you'll understand). What I have a problem with is people who mount a stag's head on the wall to prove that they were tough enough to sit in a camo-sleeping bag for a few hours until said stag was careless enough to wander in front of their telescopic sight.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to take this thread so off-topic again, really loving the old crack'n'fail, needs some skinwall knobbies though.
> 
> Guess I'll head over to general population and spend some time reading the "what should I be packin' while I'm ridin' ?" thread to calm myself down.


I used to do a lot of hunting, never once used a blind, nor a scope, I used a WWII era Lee Enfield rifle, as it was what I could afford, and you bet we filled our freezers when we could. I also did a fair bit of bow hunting, that is a lot harder work. Most of the time we were hunting for the food, and it was usual that we came back empty handed, but we enjoyed the outdoors and the hunt.

My old crack'n'fail (ha ha, no cracks on mine!  ) is for street use, I live in the middle of 12,000,000 people, not many trails around, thus knobbies would just slow me down 

Cheers!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> My old crack'n'fail (ha ha, no cracks on mine!  ) is for street use, I live in the middle of 12,000,000 people, not many trails around, thus knobbies would just slow me down


Dude! It's all about style - not function!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

mechagouki said:


> Dude! It's all about style - not function!


I try, but style has never been a function I've been able to master  

I fixed the adapter plate, I think this gives the axle bolt more meat to grab.....








....now if it will just stop raining......  :thumbsup:


----------



## strauchfx (Jan 30, 2010)

great job man, it looks amazing


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> My stickers came!
> 
> View attachment 528291
> 
> ...


Very good job and restoration&#8230;
Is it "vintagecannondale.com" decals set ?
Just a little precision for the "patent design&#8230;" and "heat treated&#8230;" decals : they are not on the rear, but on the side of the tube


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

24pouces said:


> Very good job and restoration&#8230;
> Is it "vintagecannondale.com" decals set ?
> Just a little precision for the "patent design&#8230;" and "heat treated&#8230;" decals : they are not on the rear, but on the side of the tube


Yep, Vintage Cannodale stickers, what a great deal $15 with free shipping anywhere in the world!

Not going to argue with you about decal placement, I took notes and put the decals exactly where they were on the frame before I removed the paint and old decals 

Cheers!


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> Yep, Vintage Cannodale stickers, what a great deal $15 with free shipping anywhere in the world!
> 
> Not going to argue with you about decal placement, I took notes and put the decals exactly where they were on the frame before I removed the paint and old decals
> 
> Cheers!


It doesn't matter !  
I just have read all your post&#8230;

C'dale has developped the 3.0 frame in 1989, with 2 geometries : the level for XC and the "beast of the east" with a very high BB and a more sloping geometry, near the spirit of the first cannondale mountain bikes. Technicaly, you could built your bike with the pepperoni but the first tange were a little smaller. But you should have a bike kess comfortable : I've got a 1988 SM600 (with the rear 24" wheel) and the steel tange fork absorbs a lot of shocks. The pepperoni, no !


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

24pouces said:


> It doesn't matter !
> I just have read all your post&#8230;
> 
> C'dale has developped the 3.0 frame in 1989, with 2 geometries : the level for XC and the "beast of the east" with a very high BB and a more sloping geometry, near the spirit of the first cannondale mountain bikes. Technicaly, you could built your bike with the pepperoni but the first tange were a little smaller. But you should have a bike kess comfortable : I've got a 1988 SM600 (with the rear 24" wheel) and the steel tange fork absorbs a lot of shocks. The pepperoni, no !


Wow, very cool, was that the last year of the 24" rear wheel?

Do you have trouble finding tires for it?

I guess my bike is the 1988 SM500, and I'm not riding it off road, so the bump absorption is not really a big deal, the sidewalks and roads are very smooth here in Tokyo :thumbsup:

I measured the Tange fork and the Pepperoni and the difference is like 8mm which I could make up in tire choice, so I don't think it will affect the bike at all, especially riding around on smooth tires on smooth city streets.

Cheers!


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

1988 was the last year for 24" rear wheel. In 1987, you could have choice, but in 88, only the SM600 suntour XCD equiped has this size of wheel.
I've got 2 bikes with a 24" rear wheel : you can see them in the vintagecannondale gallery (24pouces…). It's still possible to find tire (have a look at Firstflight bikes shop, where you can find tioga farmer john tires, in 26" and 24" size and with an amber wall too !)

For such an old frame, I prefer the steel fork too. The pepperoni was made for the 3.0 frame, with bigger tubing… the phiosophy of the 'dales was a little different…
8mm, it's a lot : your frame has a very hight BB and it will lost stability…


----------



## Poikaa (Jun 10, 2010)

I really enjoyed the build Stu! Gives me hope for some old crates I have..... :skep: 

よくやった!

poikaa


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Poikaa said:


> I really enjoyed the build Stu! Gives me hope for some old crates I have..... :skep:
> 
> よくやった!
> 
> poikaa


Honestly the hardest part is finding parts that fit 

I recently scored some shifters, the same ones that were on the bike when I neglected it and it fell into a sad state.









Shimano Deore DX SL-MT62. They are the same shifter as the much more expensive XT units, just with steel clamps instead of the aluminum ones the XT came with and different caps. The great thing is that the rear shifter has the "Ghost" 8th click, so I can upgrade my 7 speed cassette to an 8 speed cassette, which I might need to do soon. I can then get rid of the 7 speed rapid fire shifters I bought, I really do not enjoy them, dunno, I just like the thumbies :thumbsup:

Now I need to find an 8-speed cassette 

Cheers!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

That Center-kickstand looks like it could hold my motorcycle!

Common in Japan?

Glad you fixed the front fender mount, I got nervous looking at the early photo!

Keep up the good work!

Go Bruins!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sweet - 
性交しなさい

I just realized there's no net-censor for japanese


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

highdelll said:


> sweet -
> 性交しなさい
> 
> I just realized there's no net-censor for japanese


Holy intercourse Batman...... Shocked my wife looking over my shoulder :nono:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

it doesn't translate so neatly...:idea:


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

It's actually a text book phrase, so if anything it's a "proper" way to describe that activity. Now fetch some dirtier phrase.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Stu
I can't for the life of me figure out why your bike is 27+ pounds?
I had a 1991 SM1000 that was like 5 pounds lighter than that and it was a 20" frame. 
Should be easy to make it lighter if you want to. I can't imagine that little frame is all that heavy.
Great job on the resto by the way. It looks like a brand new bike.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

lucifer said:


> Stu
> I can't for the life of me figure out why your bike is 27+ pounds?
> I had a 1991 SM1000 that was like 5 pounds lighter than that and it was a 20" frame.
> Should be easy to make it lighter if you want to. I can't imagine that little frame is all that heavy.
> Great job on the resto by the way. It looks like a brand new bike.


Yeah I know it is heavy, but I've got heavy bits on it, and I don't care, really, I'm a big guy, I was 301lbs, down to 254lbs now, need to get down another 65+ pounds, but I'll never be a "Weight Weenie"  :thumbsup: not that there is anything wrong with that, light bikes are cool, but I like bikes that work for years and years.

With this bike I haul a trailer full of beer or sake around most of the time so I'm not really concerned about the extra weight 

Cheers!


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

highdelll said:


> sweet -
> 性交しなさい
> 
> I just realized there's no net-censor for japanese


ファーック　ミー　you're right.　But whats the point?

What are the trigger shifters Stu? If they are XT or higher let me know.


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

オハイオ州のどのような性交私は日本語ですると言うことができます私のたわごと？地獄ええ、これは素晴らしいです。

lol backtranslating that doesn't even make sense.

That Cannondale looks great. Got any more pictures of the trailer or trailer project?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hatake said:


> It's actually a text book phrase, so if anything it's a "proper" way to describe that activity. Now fetch some dirtier phrase.


I was trying to say fcuk you  - how much 'dirtier' do you want it?


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

ファーOOO　ミー is do me with Japanese intonation, so you meant ファOOユー。

Sorry, yes it won't censor Japanese. But then again I don't think I've ever seen words censorship in Japanese boards. In general Japanese don’t use “dirty” words are used to insult. English is a colorful language.


----------



## bike expert (Jan 12, 2011)

first good job
I would solve this problem by making the cuts of thread from the old fork and braze it to a new fork


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

This was a great restoration - nice job! 

And dont listen to anyone about it being a cannondale, they are great bikes and yes they went big, but thats because they are great bikes! 

I have a 95 i rode from when i was 15 till yesterday along with a 2008 and i love them. I beat the tar out of the old one and it still gets compliments every time i take it out. If cannondale didnt become so big it would be as cool as fat chance. If fat chance went as big as cannondale, it would be lame to all the cool cats. Anything that stayed small and fizzled out is always going to be cooler than a name brand.


----------



## 1978 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Cannondale*

Here is my recently finished 1989 Cannondale SM900 'Red Shred' for comparison, this is an 18" frame but has the sloping top tube and high BB geometry which became the 'beast of the east' in later years.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

1978 said:


> Here is my recently finished 1989 Cannondale SM900 'Red Shred' for comparison, this is an 18" frame but has the sloping top tube and high BB geometry which became the 'beast of the east' in later years.


That is sweet, love the color!

The high BB is a pain for me now, riding it around town, sure puts one high up in the air, I seem to hit every bloody tree branch drooping down 

Did you repaint the frame?

VERY nice ride!


----------



## 1978 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi mate, thanks for the kind words. The paint and decals are original, the original owner hadn't really used the frame and forks very much at all! There are a couple of small chips but otherwise it is pristine!


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Greetings! I really enjoyed reading and watching this restoration! Great work on the paint too, thats impressive!

Have fun riding it and good luck on the trailer!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

bump. This thread is just awesome.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

I just got a '93 Cannondale Killer V700 frame+Headshox-fork+bottom-bracjet for $25, horrible "burgundy over original blue" paint job. Will have to strip the paint, & do like you did:

primer
3 coats of xxxx (probably original sky-blue, but I have a can of yellow lying around)
clear coat










I just finished jury-rigging it with temporary parts to see how it feels. I will start stripping it pronto, good thread!


























BTW, how much $$ do you have in this??

I got a '95 Cannondale M900 for like $70 (w/Pepperoni fork) & put about $40 into it. Killer 23 lb rigid bike, 1 of my fav bikes


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

You really need to see Stu's latest work on the old crack n fail.
Convert an old MTB to a Single Speed...? - Tokyo Cycling Club BBS
sneak peak--->https://i295.photobucket.com/albums...ng/Cannondale_MTB_single_speed/dropouts_3.jpg


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, those are some killer deals you are getting Chimp, makes me jealous!
How much into my Cannondale, dunno, I've owned it since new.

Simon is right, the old Cannondale is now a single speed, and I'll be building a fixed wheel for it in the new year!


















Loads of fun for bombing around Tokyo!

Cheers!


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

Love it !


----------



## ctifusion (Jan 12, 2012)

Great great thread. Really enjoyed reading it. I especially love how you ride that bike after all that time making it perfect, makes me so happy to see those last pics with some nicks and scratches. Use it! I got back into vintage MTBs because I built a utility/commuting bike (1988 Diamaondback), now I can't stop buying, building, and riding them.


----------



## FormulaRX (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup: awesome effort! i love these old bike restorations


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

Stu did you make the tension-r? if so, props. its perfect. dio you have more pics of it?


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

nevermind, found the link... didnt realize you cut the frame. how are you liking it as a SS/Fix?


----------

